# Delamination



## monty2132 (May 29, 2003)

I am new, looking to buy a used RV on Ebay. One listing (actually many, but one I am interested in) says "has some delamination". What exactly is this, and how much of a problem is it? Is location of the delamination important? It is a 87 Pace Arrow. Thanks.
Mark


----------



## BarneyS (May 30, 2003)

Delamination

Hi Mark,  I would run, not walk away from that one.  Delamination means the walls are coming apart!    The fiberglass walls are made in layers and glued together.  There are various ways of doing this but some manufacturers have problems with their process.  The result is delamination which, in most cases, means a very expensive repair.  I would not consider this RV even if the price was very cheap.  
Good luck on your hunt.
Barney


----------

